
Apple owes everyone an apology and it should start with me, specifically - tambourine_man
https://theoutline.com/post/7315/apple-keyboards-still-suck-insanely-bad?zd=1&zi=rcdv3gc5
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19697122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19697122)

